# 86 v6 auto



## thumpper (Oct 29, 2005)

I need advice from the Jeep professionals. I just picked up a 86 Cherokee, automatic, 4 wheel select drive with the small 2.5 V6. I have driveway contracts and wanted to add another small vehicle as back up. Will this Jeep hold up. I will be setting up a 6.5 Meyers power angle up on it but before I start welding I need to make sure there is enough power to handle it. I would rather go with a 4.0 but that's another story.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## Plowlikehell (Nov 29, 2004)

That should be a 2.8 V6. The 2.5 is the 4 cyl. You shouldnt have any probs plowing snow with it. I have a 91 with a 4L, and does great plowing.

Hope this helps


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

The 2.5L is a 4 cyl.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I had an 86 Cherokee with the 2.8 V6 and that motor is a piece of crap.


----------



## thumpper (Oct 29, 2005)

*v6*

Sorry your right its a 2.8 V6 and I agree with you I don't think it will hold up.
Thanks for the advise


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

the 2.8 was junk no way around it. if the body is decent it would makea good swap canadite but other wise i wouldnt use the 2.8 for anyhting other then an anchor


----------



## MSHAIL (Jan 5, 2006)

*2.8L v6*

Is this Jeep 2.8l v6 the same one Chevy and GMC used in the original S-10s and S-15s? If it is I had an 1983 S-15 with this motor and when I got rid of it it had 189,000 on it and still ran good.


----------



## computeruser (Dec 4, 2004)

It should work fine. The 2.8 would not be my choice of engine, but should be OK if not abused. 

You might wish to consider getting some subframe connectors, they will stiffen the body up substantially and are not particularly expensive - a few hundred bucks and some welding. I cannot imagine owning a cherokee without them (though I don't own a cherokee presently).


----------



## addicted (Dec 13, 2005)

The V6 is a time bomb. Sell it and get a 91+ HO 4.0.


----------

